# router bit id



## Al S (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a craftsman dove tail router bit part # 9-25505. Can anyone tell me the degree of bevel?

Thanks


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Al, I would just make a cut on a piece of scrap and check it with a protractor. 

Hope this works for you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...5&pathTaken=partSearch&prst=0?shdPart=9-25505

MOst of them are 12 deg.

========



Al S said:


> I have a craftsman dove tail router bit part # 9-25505. Can anyone tell me the degree of bevel?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------

